# Lizards > General Geckos >  Wild Morph at Home

## aizkora

We have tons and I mean tons of Mediterranean geckos around my neighborhood, and my house is especially covered in them most nights. I really like the little guys fun to watch and help keep some of the insects at bay.

Well when walking up to the door tonight my girlfriend spotted this little guy near the porch light.

At first we thought albino but notice the normal eyes and with a quick snatch I had him so I could get a closer look at the little guy. Seems to be a neat morph almost no patterning to him just a faint one on the tail and nearly no dark coloration.

Here are some pictures of him next to another one that is more typical of the ones around my house and neighborhood, as well as what I have encountered else where in Texas.





Always good to see nature can surprise you with her own breeding projects.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Cool, I've never seen those before.

----------


## aizkora

My house is covered with them at night and during the day it is covered with anoles and the random snake. One of the things I love about the house is that it is very rare that I don't see a reptile on any given day.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

For me it is turtles, the lake behind my apartment must have a couple hundred turtles in it. Some really big ones too!

----------


## heathers*bps

That's so cool!

----------


## Mike41793

Thats very cool.  Are you gunna try and breed them?

----------


## gsarchie

> Thats very cool.  Are you gunna try and breed them?


+1

You going to try and breed these guys?  Awesome find!

----------


## Andybill

WOW! I didnt know there were geckos in Texas?... How far is Dallas from Ft Worth?

----------


## aizkora

I breifly thought about trying to breed it out, but I think I am just going to let nature do its thing on this one.

I am in Garlad to be exact, which is on the East NorthEast side of Dallas( city borders meet up about 3 miles from me) but Dallas and Ft Worth combine to make of of the larger metroplexes in the united states, it would take me about 45 min to an hour to make it to FtWorth, less if I didn't drive like an old man.

----------


## ChrisS

> I breifly thought about trying to breed it out, but I think I am just going to let nature do its thing on this one.
> 
> I am in Garlad to be exact, which is on the East NorthEast side of Dallas( city borders meet up about 3 miles from me) but Dallas and Ft Worth combine to make of of the larger metroplexes in the united states, it would take me about 45 min to an hour to make it to FtWorth, less if I didn't drive like an old man.


If its a male why not put him with a female let them mate, keep the eggs an let nature have them back. Then once your eggs hatch you can breed them together and occasionally catch one to throw in the breeding mix to keep.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-14-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> If its a male why not put him with a female let them mate, keep the eggs an let nature have them back. Then once your eggs hatch you can breed them together and occasionally catch one to throw in the breeding mix to keep.


Thats what i would do too!

But not everyone likes playing with genetics as much as me and you haha

----------


## whispersinmyhead

> If its a male why not put him with a female let them mate, keep the eggs an let nature have them back. Then once your eggs hatch you can breed them together and occasionally catch one to throw in the breeding mix to keep.


X2

I think I am just jealous because I din't have the scales critters around my house here.

----------


## aizkora

My biggest problem is budgeting time, resources, and space. I wouldn't feel comfortable adding another project onto things right now. Between running a company, working as a community representative for another, getting ready to start up a new R&D/ prototyping company and School I have just enough time, space and money to justify getting into BP breeding slowly with out worrying about ever not having time for the snakes. I feel if i got into this project I may not have time for it and I wouldn't want to neglect the breeding project or the animals for even a minute. 

If anyone local to Dallas, Tx was interested in it I would be more than willing to hand it off I think it would be great to see what could come of it.

----------


## ChrisS

Man I wish I lived near you, but then again, I need to stay away from more animals cause I can't have just one or a pair of a species. Wish you had the time though would be awesome to see the babies. Good luck with finding someone who can take them.  :Smile:

----------


## whispersinmyhead

> My biggest problem is budgeting time, resources, and space. I wouldn't feel comfortable adding another project onto things right now. Between running a company, working as a community representative for another, getting ready to start up a new R&D/ prototyping company and School I have just enough time, space and money to justify getting into BP breeding slowly with out worrying about ever not having time for the snakes. I feel if i got into this project I may not have time for it and I wouldn't want to neglect the breeding project or the animals for even a minute. 
> 
> If anyone local to Dallas, Tx was interested in it I would be more than willing to hand it off I think it would be great to see what could come of it.


Yeah that is totally understandable. Time is the reason I only have one Ball Python right now because I would love 8 and a boa or two as well but one day LOL.

----------


## Ga_herps

Glad I caught this thread Here is a pic of my wife's breeding project with Med. geckos from Louisiana. A friend of mine brought me back a group of 12 and one female was the color of the one on the right in the first pic. The pics are offspring from her. She ended being truly a morph, I am guessing hypo, and it acted as a recessive. it took 2 years before she got to see the results of this, but after 2 years she had a male offspring from the original light colored female. After that breeding and the very long awaited incubation out came the offspring you see below. I know its just a med. gecko but it was awesome as all get out. We have since taken the geckos to a friends home to live out there days in his greenhouse and he gives us reports on them and sightings of the yellow ones. sorry for the long story but here are pics.

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## aizkora

That is really awesome!

I gave the two captives a few tasty cricket feeders and set them back out in the wild ( my front porch where I caught them) I noticed a few others that were that more yellowish color around the house this morning just before sun up as well , I'm not going to have to start watching the hatchlings each year.  :Smile:

----------


## Kittycatpenut

When I lived about a hour north of Dallas I would go out at night and catch these geckos. I found babies, juveniles, adults, and even gravid females!

----------


## txcoker

We have some like that around my place.  We also have some see thru looking ones, they hang out around my kitchen window and eat the bugs that are flying around.

----------


## Navy

I'm mostly surrounded by tree frogs, which are cool.
Until you accidentally step on one and want to cry.  :Tears:

----------

